# Famous Dave's BBQ



## shellbellc (Sep 27, 2007)

Anyone ever eat at this place?  Some people at work here were saying it's very good, but I don't know their specific BBQ knowledge, so I thought I'd ask the experts here!!

http://www.famousdaves.com/index.cfm


----------



## smokin for life (Sep 27, 2007)

I did once, I think they were a little high on the prices. The food was alright, nothing as good as we make here. Really...... it was pretty good. Just too much money for me.


----------



## bbq bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

I love Dave's, as close to my kinda bbq i've ever found, i know they do some shortcuts but most commercial joints do.


----------



## gramason (Sep 27, 2007)

I ate at the one in Wisconsin when I was there last year. Its was good and you got alot but you still can't beat cooking it yourself.


----------



## stringcheese paul (Sep 27, 2007)

Ive ate at the one in Omaha and KC.  It seems, like most BBQ places, you overpay for what you get.  However they do have good ribs.


----------



## ron50 (Sep 27, 2007)

It was ok, food was good not great. The place didn't smell like smoke :(

I'd rather eat my own Q!


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Sep 27, 2007)

*Hey Shell,  I agree with Ron, it seems like they reley on the sauce, not the taste of the meat. I asked for the ribs "naked" and truely, mine are far better. I asked the waitress in our local Kalispell MT "Daves" if they actually smoked the food over a wood fire. She said, yes we do! Funny how they could burn a wood fire in the middle of a state wide, "no fire, period", ban
	

	
	
		
		



		
			














   Terry*


----------



## phil s (Sep 27, 2007)

I have only eaten at one Famous Daves here in Minnesota;

One word; YUCK! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









  Ok 2 words...GROSS! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









I guess that's why I've only eaten there once?? I have heard they vary from store to store, so I guess it can be a hit or miss?


----------



## johnd49455 (Sep 27, 2007)

I ate there ONCE
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I found out later that the ribs are pressure cooked. Then thrown on a grill & the bbq sauce is burned on the surface
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. The Famous Dave's that was closest to us 30 miles away in Muskegon has closed, due to a lack of business, is what I heard.


----------



## walking dude (Sep 27, 2007)

we have two of em here in Des Moines........and they do a rocking bizz.

their brisket is what led me to google smoking brisket, which brought me here..................

LOTS of food.odering the trash can lid item.........  summin to behold.........reasonalbe price for 4 folks............least here anyhoots

someone mention hooters.........ohhh.......diff subject........crap


dude


----------



## cheech (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm with WalkingDude,

Their brisket got me hooked. Now that I have made my own theirs does not taste as good but is still ok


----------



## wavector (Sep 27, 2007)

We've eaten at the one in Naperville, IL several times, but we prefer The Patio.


----------



## walking dude (Sep 27, 2007)

ahhh........a chicagoan.........you aren't that far from me then



dude


----------



## redbrinkman1955 (Sep 28, 2007)

We have one here in Mishawaka its not bad, I buy their Rub and BBQ sauce
at our local martins I have seen it at Menards also.
Good Luck and Good smoking
Redbrinkman1955


----------



## richtee (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm with you John. I'd give it a 5 outta ten. A smoking/BBQ challenged person would probably go 8. But ignorance, thankfully..can be cured!


----------



## chadpole (Sep 28, 2007)

I've eaten at our's in Augusta,Ga and it was just O.K. I have yet to smell any smoke coming out of the place. Even when you go inside you never smell any hint of BBQ or smoke. It is higher priced than any other BBQ joint we have here. I think they are cooked in an oven and smothered wiith sauce. IMHO


----------



## mossymo (Sep 28, 2007)

Personally my wife and I were not impressed. Ordered a couple of beers and appetizer of ribs; the sampler ribs were very lame and tough (my worst ever ribs were much better), but the beer tasted perfect. We felt the bill was overpriced. May have to try it again to see if we just had a bad experience.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Sep 28, 2007)

*Hey again Shell, the best part about Famous Daves is this, and its DAMN good.*
1 C yellow cornmeal 
1 C stone ground cornmeal 
1 (9 oz.) package yellow cake mix
2 tsp. baking powder
1 tsp. salt
1/8 tsp. cayenne
1/2 C milk 
1/2 C buttermilk 
1/4 C vegetable oil
2 eggs, beaten 
2 T light brown sugar
2 T honey 
1 T mayonnaise 
*Jalapeño Honey Glaze* 
1/2 C butter 
1 large jalapeño pepper, seeded, finely diced 
3 T red bell pepper, finely diced 
1/4 C honey
1/8 tsp. cayenne
Combine cornmeals, cake mix, baking powder, salt and cayenne in a bowl, set aside. 
Combine milk, buttermilk, oil, eggs, brown sugar and honey in a bowl and mix well. Add to the cornmeal mixture and mix gently - there should be no lumps, but do not overmix. Fold in the mayonnaise. Let rest, covered, in the refrigerator for 30 minutes or up to overnight. 
Preheat oven to 400° F. Spoon the cold batter into a greased muffin tin or a cast iron skillet. Bake for 25 - 30 minutes or until a cake tester comes out clean and the top is golden brown. 
In the meantime, make the glaze by heating butter in a saucepan until melted. Stir in jalapeño and bell pepper. Bring to a simmer. Stir in honey and cayenne. Bring to a simmer, stirring occasionally. Remove from heat. Drizzle over Famous Dave's Corn Bread. 
*Note:* You can make the glaze ahead of time and store it, covered, in the refrigerator. Re-heat before serving.


*this cornbread is the best that Montana has ever seen. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## wavector (Sep 28, 2007)

I worked up there for a few years and that's where I had an apartment. We live in Mobile, Alabama.


----------



## bbqlovinpackerbacker (Sep 28, 2007)

I've been to Dave's first store in Hayward, WI dozens of times. My parents lived up there for 11 years, and we made a trek to Dave's everytime I was up there. Dave's got me hooked on Que. The cornbread muffins are tooo die for...lovem. I remember seeing a rotisserie (sp?) smoker right in the wall of the main dining room, a fire going inside, and racks and racks of ribs turning. Course the area up there is a tourist type area, fishing in the summer, and hunting/etc. in the winter. Everytime we went there it was packed. They are on a big tourist lake, and have boat parking in the summer, and snowmobile parking on the lake in the winter. 

I personally think it was pretty good stuff...for commercial. I gotta say my version of low and slow is better, but I'm biased.

I'd never hesitate to go to that Dave's again. I have heard from others that the chains are hit and miss. They're franchised, and kinda up to the local owners to keep the quality up. I gotta tell you though...that origianl Dave's was pretty good Que. Hope this helped.


----------



## peculiarmike (Sep 28, 2007)

Just another chain. It's Minisoda BBQ.


----------



## richtee (Sep 28, 2007)

Hmmm You mean no one in Minnesota can BBQ? Or have I missed a colloquial humorous reference here? I'm thinking that...what with the "minisoda" thing. Must have missed a thread somewhere...


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 28, 2007)

I took the family to the one here in Tulsa and while it was decent "tasting" there was no smoke ring and no smell of smoke.

To me that is two red flags.

As far as taste, it ain't that bad as far as food goes. 

Like some have said, it is probably pretty standard for a commercial joint and I am sure that it does vary from location to location.


----------



## peculiarmike (Sep 28, 2007)

Not at all. I used to live there and I can Q.     
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




But there were NO good BBQ joints in the Twin Cities area. And IMO there are no good chains. Some are "OK", but just.
We can put any of them in the shade.


----------



## richtee (Sep 28, 2007)

Ahhh... OK. Man..I'd really like to visit BBQPitstops or John's place some day. Or some of those l'il shacks down south. best Q I have had recently has been mine or my bros- Marktee.
But, actually, not a BAD place here local is called Red Hot And Blue. It's a chain, but it ain't bad a'tall. Another place here is called Memphis Smoke. They use a wood fired rotisseire, and it's about a 7   :{)


----------



## shellbellc (Sep 28, 2007)

Well it sounds like I'll have to give it a try...I live close to Philly and there is one there...PA is like minisoda, BBQ joints are rare, I had the waitress at the local Texas Roadhouse tell me they smoke their ribs for 9 days!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I ordered the filet. 

There's supposed to be a q joint opening soon close to or in Philly, the owner is on the board of the mid-Atlantic BBQ Association, so I'm hoping we'll have a chance of some good Q there.


----------



## johnd49455 (Sep 28, 2007)

I have been to Smoky Bones (a chain) They actually had a smoker & I tried the sampler platter & it was smoked meat (real BBQ). It was actually OK.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 28, 2007)

lol- 9 days straight or 9 days outta the month ??


----------



## shellbellc (Sep 28, 2007)

I heard they are going to be closing down...


----------



## johnd49455 (Sep 28, 2007)

All of 'em or just the one where you are at??


----------



## shellbellc (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey Big Arms!  I will try the corn bread, but that jalapeno honey glaze would be good on a lot of thing!  A nice glaze for chic breast, salmon, you name it!


----------



## chrish (Sep 29, 2007)

Ive been to two of them, first time was at Wisconsin Dells and orderd a brisket sammie and got a big bun with 2 little paper thin pieces of meat on it, thought i was eating a veggy burger.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





2nd one i went to was at Branson MO and orderd the brisket platter and same thing  but i got 4 paper thin slices of meat and it wasnt that good.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






I havent tryied the ones in Des Moines yet but ive heard its not that good either.
a good place was BIG DADDY'S before he passed away, i dont know how it is nowdays with his kids running it.


----------



## mulepackin (Feb 8, 2008)

Thought I'd resurrect this since I ate at a Famous Daves in Bozeman, Mt. over the weekend. Now good restaurant BBQ is hard to find in Montana, so I don't have a lot to compare to, but I know what is good and to me this is good. I have eaten at this one and the one in Billings several times and never been disappointed. I usually get the family platter (trash can lid) or a mixed plate with brisket and ribs, or pulled pork. I have never gotten ribs with sauce on them in any form, only a nice crust of rub, unlike the Tony Romas' I've been to
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.  The brisket has always had a good smoke ring and very tasty. The pulled pork is usually a little bland, but not bad by any means. I've never left one hungry, and usually taken a fair amount of leftovers home. Oh yeah, nice aromatic cloud of blue smoke pouring from a stack in the back also, I checked. So, obviously there are some regional differences in operation of these franchises, with obvious differences in quality.


----------



## blacklab (Feb 8, 2008)

If it's the same one. They won first place at the golden nugget best of the west rib contest in 07.


----------



## fred420 (Feb 8, 2008)

1 here in buffalo..thought it was real good and good portions for$$$$would go again..


----------



## kookie (Feb 8, 2008)

The one here in Bismarck ND is pretty good. The prices aren't anymore then any other restraunt here. I think we have every major chain restraunt here in bismarck. But hey we are finally getting a hooters.... yippy..... lol..... Daves does have good ribs and the food has a good taste too.........

Kookie


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Feb 8, 2008)

*We had brisket sandwiches in Missoula today, they were the best I have had in Famous Daves. I could actually taste SMOKE in the brisket. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I think they are getting better, if they only would have southern vineger sauce in those six packs. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## ron50 (Feb 8, 2008)

Hey Terry! Good to see ya here.


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 8, 2008)

I've eaten at the Famous Dave's in Chandler and by the University of Phoenix Stadium and they were ok. The FD in Tucson was quite a disappointment. I'd much rather go to Rudy's in Albuquerque. Rudy's has always been great.


----------



## desertlites (Feb 8, 2008)

I have eaten from Dave's in tucson az,glad I didn't have to pay the bill-somewhere I seen If you don't smell smoke it ain't a Q joint!!-the sauce really disapointed me. and ya thats my 2 pennies.I don't eat out often-Allie tells me the last best dinner I had was Last nite.( I love to cook)and she means home!!


----------



## rbrinton2373 (Feb 9, 2008)

Being fairly new to smokin'  I think Dave's is pretty good.  But the Brisket and other things I have smoked myself have been better.  But for a night out it's not too bad.


----------



## travcoman45 (Feb 9, 2008)

We have ate there twice, didn't really impress me.  Was alright.  My stuff is better (Not trying to pat myself on the back here), we have a Rib Crib here now, same thing, mines still better.  Daughter in law nearly got kicked out of RC when she told them there ribs were nothing like mine and they should have me teach them how to make them.  The girl can put ribs away, let me tell you!  She will eat 2 1/2 racks herself and clean up any leftovers!


----------



## allen (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey rb. home smokin will always better than commercial, you have control of smoke and flavor and noooobody can beat that


----------



## flyin'illini (Feb 9, 2008)

The FD in Westland, MI is just packed all the time.  It is hard to get into that place. I thought it was ok when I ordered the pulled pork with sauce on the side.  Agree with Terry and others the muffins are just great. 

But due to the SMF knowledge I have gained from you, I have not been back lately.


----------



## chisoxjim (Dec 29, 2009)

Ill revive this old thread,  I hadn't eaten @ Famous Daves in years(maybe 5-10), and  had always found their food to be pretty bad,  typical of most chains & bbq to my taste buds.

However,  on x-mas eve it was the only place open @ the mall we were at, and we deicided on their nachos with chopped pork for a snack with some beer and tequila.   The chopped,  smoked pork actually was not that bad, had a smoke ring, and some flavor(not as good as mine, or other backyard guys I know, but ok).  Im not going to rush out and go to Famous Daves for a meal, or try their ribs, etc, but in a pinch I would have the nachos with chopped,  smoked pork again.


----------



## polishmeat (Dec 29, 2009)

To add to Jim's post - the Famous Dave's line of rubs & sauces are damn good.   You ever try these Jim?  The sell them at the Homer Glen Mendards for like 2.50, compared to 4.99 at Jewel.

They have a kick ass Chipotle BBQ sauce, also available at Menards


----------



## chisoxjim (Dec 29, 2009)

I have not,  I am more of asian bbq sauce guy if I use one as a glaze.  Also I am working on my own rub, so I try not to buy any.

Ill take your word that they are good.


----------



## rickw (Dec 29, 2009)

Actually it was FD that got me on the BBQ kick. It was a few years back that I was taken out to dinner there and at that time it was a new taste for me. I knew nothing, absolutely nothing, about true BBQ.

A while after that I got to looking at some inexpensive smokers and here we are.

I still don't mind FD but I don't go out of my way for it. Mine, imo, is better.

I do like some of their sauces and rubs.


----------



## bob the noob (Dec 29, 2009)

For those of you around Southeast Michigan, check out Lazybone's Smokehouse in Roseville or Slow's in Detroit.

Lazybone's is pretty good.  The owner did his time as a chef in fancy joints and now loves good Q.  He's also a Kansas City BBQ judge too.  Good stuff like smoked chicken gumbo, burnt ends, etc are on the menu.

Slow's I've heard is good also, but I'll be honest and say I haven't eaten there (yet... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





)


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 29, 2009)

The FD in Vista Ca is hit and miss - I have had good and bad there 
Have a customer that loves the place so I have been at least 5 times 
I always end up blending several sauces to get a flavor I like


----------



## pepeskitty (Dec 29, 2009)

I have to share this story.

Recently (Dec. 21st) my daughter had her 15th birthday.  So she wanted to go to Famous Dave's for her birthday.  I asked why there,  I can smoke something here if that's what she wants, but no she wanted Famous Daves.  She said she like the atmosphere and not to hurt my feelings liked their food better than mine.  So we went.  I remembered the food being good before I started doing my own and had not ate there in years.  Well I was disappointed,  my ribs are much better, as is my chicken.  They have a great sauce that they serve with some fried onion fingers ( I think that what they called them).  I would like to find that sauce.  But anyway, half way through the meal my daughter says to me, "Dad, I was wrong.  Your ribs are much better than these and so is your chicken."  We all agreed.  The brisket was still good but I have only done one brisket.  (time for another) But that was music to my ears.  So Sorry Dave, looks like we won't be back.


----------



## pignit (Dec 29, 2009)

Took my daughter to eat at the one in Knoxville. Couldn't beleive these guys were in business sellin ribs that tasted like that. Mine are sooooo much better. I've only eatin there once and wasn't impressed.


----------



## bbq engineer (Dec 29, 2009)

PK,

You are going to find that there might be some element of BBQ Joints that you like, maybe the sauce, maybe the Ice cold beer, maybe the rub or hot sauce.  Having said that, the more you dig into smoking your own, the more you refine your craft and there won't be a comercial joint out there that will be able to match the quality of your backyard smoked fare.  You have already realized it, and now your family has too.


----------



## falconrod (Dec 29, 2009)

My neighbor at our campground that turned my on to smokin' swears by FD Rib Rub.  Gave me a bottle and it is very good.  Makes a real nice naked rib.  Anyone that wants their products can go to: http://www.famousbbq.com/bbqshop.html  but I'd suggest trying to find it local 'cuz the Rib Rub from the website is 3.89 whereas at Menards here locally it's 2.87 and my neighbor from Ohio gets it even cheaper...


----------



## travcoman45 (Dec 29, 2009)

Ate at em twice, sucked, sucked worse.  But it's gettin real hard ta please me in a resteraunt lately, specially if there sellin Q!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Many's a time I've gotten a frown from the manager when he asks me how there stuff is.  I try to be polite, but if they push, they get the answer they ain't lookin fer.


----------



## bill in mn (Dec 29, 2009)

You have to be proud of that Eric.I have a 15 yr old daughter and they can be picky.That put a smile on my face and I'm sure a bigger one on yours.Bill


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 30, 2009)

I eat there everyonce in a while.  It'll cure your craving if you've just got to have something.  I don't mind their chicken quarters.  That's usually what I get with some of their cornbread and spiced apples.  

I'm sure most of us can beat their q, but then again we're not serving to the masses.  

Oh, and last time I was there, I drove around back and there was what appeard to be a smoker and lots of wood behind an 8' high privacy fence.  So there must be some level of legitimate smoking going on in there.


----------



## jdt (Dec 30, 2009)

I don't really like the food but have tried several of his seasonings and actually like one so much its been my chicken rub for a couple years now, its called Famous Dave's Country Roast Chicken seasoning, $4 most places.


----------



## striper (Dec 30, 2009)

Went to the one in Yuma 2 years ago.  The food was terrible and the service was worse.  Needless to say I won't be trying any of the other locations.


----------

